# 65,66 Console base needed



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

I bought a used 4 speed console for my 65. When I say used I mean WELL used. Guy I bought it from said it needed work. I think I need another base, as this one is pretty bad. Half the back by the courtesy light lense is missing. There is a big crack that has been kind of repaired back there too. Does anyone have a busted up base that they would sell or donate to this cause? Maybe you have one destined for the trash, but you just can’t pull the trigger and pitch it? As long as the back section is not too bad, or is in pieces that could be glued back together? Might have to go with plan B and buy a different console, but I thought I would throw this out there and see if there is any response.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm not sure what the base material of the console is (abs, pvc, polystyrene, etc) but they're remarkably repairable. Don't use glue. Once you determine what the base material is, you can get plastic welding rods on ebay or amazon. Heat up a flat-blade screwdriver with a propane torch, groove out the crack, and then add in welding rod while continuing. 

Alternatively, use 5-Minute, two part epoxy and fiberglass tape to mend.

I've used both methods, for more than 30 years, to rebuild sport bikes, Corvettes, and Fiero's. They are structural repairs which will hold up to hard service. Naturally, they'd be used on the inside of the console.

On the outside of the console, where is is visible, the plastic welding method will work and it can then be sanded. Where material is missing, you can buy hobby sheets of plastic, all over Amazon, and then piece it in with the methods that I mentioned.

As for the faux leather texture, you will not be able to duplicate that very easily, but you can simply spray bed-liner or some other textured paint on it, and that will look nice/ no-one will know. You won't take first place at the oem nationals, but it'll be a very solid repair, that no one will detect, if done patiently.

I've done highly visible dash boards on Corvettes, which have won shows afterwards.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> I'm not sure what the base material of the console is (abs, pvc, polystyrene, etc) but they're remarkably repairable. Don't use glue. Once you determine what the base material is, you can get plastic welding rods on ebay or amazon. Heat up a flat-blade screwdriver with a propane torch, groove out the crack, and then add in welding rod while continuing.
> 
> Alternatively, use 5-Minute, two part epoxy and fiberglass tape to mend.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jimmy! Appreciate all of the tips! I will look into this. Thinking about buying a different console from a guy that is in almost pristine condition. Want to try and fix this base. There is a restored base on eBay right now. I emailed the seller and he gave me some tips as well, so think I will try to repair it myself. Just found out my interior from Legendary won’t be shipped until July, so I have plenty of time to get all these other things taken care of. I got my engine to crank over this week! Still looking for the correct 65 4 barrel thermostat housing! Found one that actually works, but interferes with water fitting to heater core. Still plugging away and making bits of progress on the build


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Text or email me some pics of the console and I'll give better advice


----------



## littlericky (Sep 27, 2018)

I used a sheet of pcv to form inside supports to put my console back together with Devcon Plastic welder. I shaped the supports using a heat gun, cleaned the gluing surfaces with lacquer thinner and clamped them up for 24 hours.

Using paper mockups as templates I then cut outside patches to replace the missing console plastic. Then used the rest of the Plastic welder to inset the patches which were flush with the outside and supported in the back by the previously installed supports. Clamped and let sit for 24. 

Fender amplfier covering/tolex grain looks pretty close to the embossed plastic grain of the console. $20-$30 gets you a 36"x54" piece of Fender style tolex to wrap the console with. I used both 3M 90 spray and Weldwood contact cement to cover the base.


----------



## HarryH (Mar 22, 2021)

littlericky said:


> I used a sheet of pcv to form inside supports to put my console back together with Devcon Plastic welder. I shaped the supports using a heat gun, cleaned the gluing surfaces with lacquer thinner and clamped them up for 24 hours.
> 
> Using paper mockups as templates I then cut outside patches to replace the missing console plastic. Then used the rest of the Plastic welder to inset the patches which were flush with the outside and supported in the back by the previously installed supports. Clamped and let sit for 24.
> 
> ...


Fantastic advice on the fender amp material!


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Text or email me some pics of the console and I'll give better advice


Where does the console light go in the “glove box” compartment? I’ve looked all over trying to figure out where it goes and I can’t find a hole to put it into. There was a light in that box in the console, right? I do have the courtesy light for the back seat mounted in the correct spot. Just can’t figure out where the other light goes. Pictures if a 65 manual console light would be helpful.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The light used on the center console glovebox is the same/similar to the dash glovebox light.
With the lid open you will see a hole alongside the lock hole. This is where the light gets installed from the top down. 
The console harness has an orange lead with an "arrow" shaped connector. This lead is fed up through a slop in the plastic base. 
This lead is pulled up and connected to the light, then the light assembly clips into place with tabs that make the ground.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> The light used on the center console glovebox is the same/similar to the dash glovebox light.
> With the lid open you will see a hole alongside the lock hole. This is where the light gets installed from the top down.
> The console harness has an orange lead with an "arrow" shaped connector. This lead is fed up through a slop in the plastic base.
> This lead is pulled up and connected to the light, then the light assembly clips into place with tabs that make the ground.
> ...


Thank you, very helpful information. Just what I needed. My plunger switch was broken so I ordered a new one from Ames yesterday.


----------

